# Alittle off topic.



## johnleivers15 (Feb 11, 2015)

My Vixen 15 mm eyepiece plated over a year ago onto stainless. Makes my eyepieces stand out and look nicer :lol:


----------



## RoboSteveo (Feb 15, 2015)

Looks pretty nice.


----------



## joekbit (Mar 20, 2015)

Sharp, you can see the reflection of the table in the gold area.


----------

